# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Nga qumështi i nënës tek ushqimi

## ela11

kur duhet ti fillosh ushqimin bebes,,dhe car duhet ti japesh ne fillim

----------


## lisa12

mire eshte deri 6 muajsh te mos i vesh ushqim nese ti e ke me gji.........por masi ben muajin e 4 mund ti fillosh ne fillim frutat e bluajtura nga pak paradite nga ora 10 ose  masdite nga ora 3-4  dhe kur e shikon qe i han mire dhe nuk ka shqetesime si bark,ndonje reaksion tjeter ahtehere mbas 2 javesh i fillon dreken zarzavate te ziera me patate,oriz ose makarona dhe keto te gjitha i bluan ne mixsen,nese nuk keni mundesi me i blere kavanoza te pergatitura... dhe diten e pare jo shume 3-4 luge deri sa ti mesohet stomaku

----------


## mia@

Kurse une jam e mendimit qe pas muajit te trete te fillosh. Aq me shume te femijet me gjinj qe nuk ngopen kollaj. Lengje frutash mos u jep fare. Nuk e kane shume te domosdoshme nese nuk kane probleme me jashtqitjen. Gjithmone  i kam patur bezdi te punoja me femijet qe ushqeheshin me qumesht  gjiri. Nuk arrinin te ngopeshin. Nuk duronin as dy ore. Mire eshte te fillosh me  baby cereal( 1 here ne dite), mualebi, pastaj duke i shtuar ndonje frut(pure) e me radhe. Nga muaji i 8 e larte mund ti zevendesosh dy vakte qumesht me  ushqim, gjithashtu mund te fillosh solid food. Perime te ziera si karota, patate, pule, miser, bizele. Po ashtu dhe fruta. Priti ne katrore te vegjel e lere te haje vet ne karrige te lart apostafat per bebet. Jo si ne ne Shqiperi i ushqejne vet me luge ne dore tere diten.

----------


## Ksanthi

Besoj se dok qe te ndjek femijen do te te thote kur eshte gati.
Frutat si fillim mos ja jep te gjitha bashke por nje nga nje qe te kuptosh ne i ben ndonje alergji .Pastaj beja ne blender .Po ashtu dhe perimet .

----------


## loneeagle

Ushqimin 6 muajshe por mos gabon edhe i jep qumesht dyqani ketu nuk te lejohet deri sa te ket mbush femija 1 vjece. Ushqimet qe perdorja une per djalin ishin veze e qullet, baby cereal, fruta qe jane per femijet, dmth ushqimet teper te buta sepse femija nuk pertyp dot.

----------


## Prudence

6 muajshe.


Duke ja shtuar nje nga nje perimet e ndryshme...ne rast alergjie ta dish kush ia shkakton.

----------


## teta

pas 6 muajsh preferohet ushqimi,pooor gjithmon ne konsult me pediatrin sepse kjo mvaret nga ushqyeshmeria e femiut.
ka femije qe jan shum mire me pesh dhe duhet shtyre kohen e ushqimit plotesues,poor ka femije qe qumshti i nanes nuk ia ploteson nevojat trupore dhe ushqimi plotesues fillon shum me heret ne kohe.
pra gjithca eshte variabile,dhe specifike per secilin femije

----------


## ela11

> Kurse une jam e mendimit qe pas muajit te trete te fillosh. Aq me shume te femijet me gjinj qe nuk ngopen kollaj. Lengje frutash mos u jep fare. Nuk e kane shume te domosdoshme nese nuk kane probleme me jashtqitjen. Gjithmone  i kam patur bezdi te punoja me femijet qe ushqeheshin me qumesht  gjiri. Nuk arrinin te ngopeshin. Nuk duronin as dy ore. Mire eshte te fillosh me  baby cereal( 1 here ne dite), mualebi, pastaj duke i shtuar ndonje frut(pure) e me radhe. Nga muaji i 8 e larte mund ti zevendesosh dy vakte qumesht me  ushqim, gjithashtu mund te fillosh solid food. Perime te ziera si karota, patate, pule, miser, bizele. Po ashtu dhe fruta. Priti ne katrore te vegjel e lere te haje vet ne karrige te lart apostafat per bebet. Jo si ne ne Shqiperi i ushqejne vet me luge ne dore tere diten.


mia kete baby cereal me car qumshi ta hollosh te lutem

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

Ela mund te perdoresh qumshtin tend ta hollosh ose formula

----------


## ela11

une i fillova ushqimet i ha  mire po ka raste me vjell kur i jap per te pire sa ml ushqim do femija ne dite te haje ne muajin e 8

----------


## mia@

Nje si kjo qe eshte kastile per bebat,  mbushja me ushqim. Pastaj varet dhe nga femija. Ka qe ngopen me pak dhe ka qe duan dhe nje biberon me qumesht pas saj. Llupsa!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ela11

> Nje si kjo qe eshte kastile per bebat,  mbushja me ushqim. Pastaj varet dhe nga femija. Ka qe ngopen me pak dhe ka qe duan dhe nje biberon me qumesht pas saj. Llupsa!


po sa ml ushqim ka kjo mia 
faleminderit

----------


## mia@

> po sa ml ushqim ka kjo mia 
> faleminderit


Pak a shume 1/2- 1 cup. Varet nga femija. Me ml se mbaj mend. :ngerdheshje:  Nuk ke nevoje. Kur e shikon qe femija s'eshte ngop, qan, shtoje sasine. Kur refuzon te haje me, e kupton qe eshte i ngopur me aq. Femija te udhezon sa ka nevoje.  :buzeqeshje: 
Hidhi nje sy ketij website nese di Anglisht.  :buzeqeshje: 
http://www.homemade-baby-food-recipe...ood-chart.html

----------


## ela11

> Pak a shume 1/2- 1 cup. Varet nga femija. Me ml se mbaj mend. Nuk ke nevoje. Kur e shikon qe femija s'eshte ngop, qan, shtoje sasine. Kur refuzon te haje me, e kupton qe eshte i ngopur me aq. Femija te udhezon sa ka nevoje. 
> Hidhi nje sy ketij website nese di Anglisht. 
> http://www.homemade-baby-food-recipe...ood-chart.html


faleminderit

----------


## Marya

Qe thoni ju mi shoqe hall me ka zene me kete vajzen, nuk di si tja bej qe ta mesoj te pertypet dhe me mbytet sa here qe i le ne dore ndnj cope buke apo biskote. Dje na beri me zemer , pak isha e tronditur nga ngjarja qe degjuam, i dhashe nje kore buke qe te kete me cte merret dhe keshtu ferkon edhe mishrat e dhembeve dhe perpara ka 8 dhembe qe jane te mprehte si brisku dhe kafshoi nje cope te madhe dhe nuk dinte si ta pertypte, i ngeli ne fyte, qello e qello nga mbrapa , derisa sa nxorri gjithe ushqimin e darkes dhe ci kishte mbetur. U trembem tej mase sa tere naten roje tek koka si merr fryme, eshte e treta here qe na e ben dhe tani nuk di kur ti jap.
Prandaj doja te dija ne cmoshe i a niset femijes tuaj keto ushqimet qe jane pak te forta, buken , biskotat, mollen qe tja lini ne dore vete femijes,,
Mbase eshte akoma heret .....nuk e di kur mund te jete momenti i duhur? Mbase duhet te pres sa ti dalin edhe dhemballet?

----------


## freeopen

> Prandaj doja te dija ne cmoshe i a niset femijes tuaj keto ushqimet qe jane pak te forta, buken , biskotat, mollen qe tja lini ne dore vete femijes,,
> Mbase eshte akoma heret .....nuk e di kur mund te jete momenti i duhur? Mbase duhet te pres sa ti dalin edhe dhemballet?


Sa vjec eshte vajza (ka 8 dhembe besoj se duhet te jete te 1-vit e ndonje muaj)
Po te them nga eksperienza e fresket me femije te vogel (pak me i madh se nje vit).
dhe me femijen tim kam pasur raste te tilla sidomos me molle por kur kishte 6-7 muaj dhe eshte normale qe ti zihet ushqimi por duhet te jete prindi qe t'i kushtoje vemendje(nuk e ve aspak ne dyshim qe cdo prind i kushton vemendje femijes se vogel)sidomos kur eshte ne hapat e pare.
Ne kemi nisur ti japim ushqimin qe hanim dhe vete qe 7-8 muajsh ne menyre te moderuar natyrisht duke i copetuar ushqimin (psh makaronat)ne copeza te vogla qe te mos i mbeteshin ne gryke dhe keshtu mundohej ti pertypte.Me biskotat duhet te besh kujdes se thyhen shpejt dhe femijet duke qene tahmaqare futin me teper se gjysmen ne goje dhe pastaj kane veshtiresi ta pertypin.Biberoni gjithashtu ndihmon shume.
Provo ti japesh koren e bukes ta haje por ne fillim mbaje ti ne dore dhe lejoje te kafshoje pakez ne menyre qe ta kete me te lehte per ta pertypur dhe pak nga pak lejoje te haje vete.Pra ne duke nisur shume shpejt me ushqimin tashti qe ka me teper se nje vit femija han vete (gjithnje ato qe mund ti haje vete) por me kryesorja eshte se nuk kemi me friken se do ti zihet.

----------


## Marya

> Sa vjec eshte vajza (ka 8 dhembe besoj se duhet te jete te 1-vit e ndonje muaj)
> Provo ti japesh koren e bukes ta haje por ne fillim mbaje ti ne dore dhe lejoje te kafshoje pakez ne menyre qe ta kete me te lehte per ta pertypur dhe pak nga pak lejoje te haje vete.Pra ne duke nisur shume shpejt me ushqimin tashti qe ka me teper se nje vit femija han vete (gjithnje ato qe mund ti haje vete) por me kryesorja eshte se nuk kemi me friken se do ti zihet.


po behet 13 muajshe dhe nuk i jepja buke ne dore nga frika se mos mbytej , prisja ti dilnin dhembet, tani qe i kane dale dhembet e perparme e bene kafshaten e madhe po nuk di ta pertype dhe mbytet, ushqimet vazhdoj tja bluaj derisa behet si paste homogjene , nuk i duron coperat , mbase me kohen do i vije refleksi....
 Megjithate flm

----------


## Izadora

Mary eshte akoma e vogel vajza me i dhen kore buke , biskot jane ekstra ne dyqan ne fillim jane te forta por kur bien ne kontakt me lengjet e gojes zbuten :-)

Provoji nje cope buke te prere ne copa shume te vogla dhe jepi nga nje cope sesi do reagoje deri sa te mesohet .
Sa per dhembet ke ne dyqan disa rrathe qe futen ne ngrirje , ato kafshohen dhe njekohesisht i ftohin dhembet qe gjate daljes se kicave mos te ndiejn dhimbje :-))

----------


## Marya

> Mary eshte akoma e vogel vajza me i dhen kore buke , biskot jane ekstra ne dyqan ne fillim jane te forta por kur bien ne kontakt me lengjet e gojes zbuten :-)
> 
> Provoji nje cope buke te prere ne copa shume te vogla dhe jepi nga nje cope sesi do reagoje deri sa te mesohet .
> Sa per dhembet ke ne dyqan disa rrathe qe futen ne ngrirje , ato kafshohen dhe njekohesisht i ftohin dhembet qe gjate daljes se kicave mos te ndiejn dhimbje :-))


Iza te gjitha ja kemi blere, edhe  nga ato rrethore qe futen ne ngrirje, efhe biskota per 8 muajshe, 10 muajshe, 12 muajshe, puna eshte te mesoje te pertypet miree perpapra gelltitjes.
Tani na mbetet neve te mesojme menyrat e reanimimit :perqeshje:  :perqeshje:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

marya, jepi pak kohe, mbaj mend qe mendoja "kur do mesoj vajza te pije uje mire nga gota si kushuriret e saj ( 9 muajsh diference)" sepse kur pinte sa merte nje glleq kollitej gjithemone  :ngerdheshje:  ashtu dhe per ushqimet duhet te beja kujdes...jepi disa muaj dhe do mesoj vete  :buzeqeshje:

----------

